# Friday Night Ride to Jersey, 31st June 2011



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)




----------



## Tompy (24 Jun 2011)

Howay man enough of the teasers and let's some proper pics!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)




----------



## Tompy (24 Jun 2011)

Proper, not bigger.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

Tompy said:


> Proper, not bigger.



You do realise that would spoil the fun and disappoint millions.


----------



## Tompy (24 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You do realise that would spoil the fun and disappoint millions.



Are the jerseys that bad?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

Tompy said:


> Are the jerseys that bad?



Nah - just the contents are well past the sell by... this thread needs an athlete in waiting (not a lady) Simon, wherefore art thou?


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jun 2011)

Wow! That looks really good. Are they being posted?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jun 2011)

slowmotion said:


> Wow! That looks really good. Are they being posted?


I've sent out an e-mail - but, yes, hopefully Monday


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jun 2011)

Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2011)

Now even I admit that even with the red star.. the jersey looks bloody smart.. C'mon you Blues.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jun 2011)




----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jun 2011)




----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


>


Now those contents could do with a date. Do you wish to sell by..?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jun 2011)




----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jun 2011)

as Marin might say if he were tired of life - not bad for a woman of a certain age.........


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


>



Oh sh*t - if ever I needed a star... bang goes the dream.


----------



## theclaud (24 Jun 2011)

They look fab!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> as Marin might say if he were tired of life - not bad for a woman of a certain age.........


Stop spoiling the picture with the dodgy Morris Louis will ya!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Stop spoiling the picture with the dodgy Morris Louis will ya!


I think it's got the ring of Rauschenberg, a smidge of Smith and shades of Schwitters!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I think it's got the ring of Rauschenberg, a smidge of Smith and shades of Schwitters!



Nothing like a 'Kurt' reply. Davy had the Schwitters on the ride back from Wootton Bassett, equally not a pretty sight!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

1437247 said:


> Wait a second there. That Brompton, are those m*dards I see?



I thought you would have picked up the naff 'split' between the spur and the single socket Adrian - I would have used a dual box... but then I'm not an architect.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

1437249 said:


> Hey you are not wrong. I've been distracted by the mudguards and wondering exactly how much loving the 85 year old BB King has to give.



28th June RAH. you got tickets?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2011)

The jerseys look fine but surely everyone knows you align the pedals with the seat tube before taking a picture...

cute girl in the pictures mind.


----------



## Adasta (24 Jun 2011)

Forgive my naive question, but are they for sale? Or will you be lending them to people on the ride and then taking them back, washing them and giving them out again (like a football team's kit)?

They look really good. I'd buy one.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

Adasta said:


> Forgive my naive question, but are they for sale? Or will you be lending them to people on the ride and then taking them back, washing them and giving them out again (like a football team's kit)?
> 
> They look really good. I'd buy one.



They are available in PINK if you sort yourself out and read the relevant threads... an order for bluestar + pink is imminent!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

1437251 said:


> Alas not


There were still some available last time I looked.
It is 'Bluesfest soon. Here. I have invested - more later. I suggest Al di Meola in Islington for a good night! Jamie Cullum tickets are available too, after previously being flagged as a sell out. Are you a fan of jazz blues Adrian?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> The jerseys look fine but surely everyone knows you align the pedals with the seat tube before taking a picture...
> 
> cute girl in the pictures mind.



I helped sort the jerseys today, Greg. Only saw two in 4XL with a full zip... it was like a temporary eclipse when moving them across the table. Lucky that you are more svelte than that...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2011)

OK cool - blame Mrs C then...


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I helped sort the jerseys today, Greg. Only saw two in 4XL with a full zip... it was like a temporary eclipse when moving them across the table. Lucky that you are more svelte than that...


Oi! Some of us have glandular problems (in my case my glands are addicted to beer and chocolate.......)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2011)

Oh the jersey's look really good, especially for the beefcake physique like the model in the first photos, can't quite see who it is!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jun 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> Oi! Some of us have glandular problems (in my case my glands are addicted to beer and chocolate.......)


 Oh, it's glandular is it cp? Good, because I'm only one 'X' behind...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh the jersey's look really good, especially for the beefcake physique like the model in the first photos, can't quite see who it is!


his name is Hercules (pron. 'er'cool) and he wasn't cheap. I believe he's mincing for McCartney next week.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jun 2011)

I wore my jersey all day today, out and about in Mill Hill, Hampstead, Highgate. Right cutting a dash was I. In fact, I could probably downsize to a 2XL as a standalone vetement in this yummy weather, but a size in reserve always helps when the Friday night undergarments need covering. They look impressive in the window reflections... not that I do that sort of thing...


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I wore my jersey all day today, out and about in Mill Hill, Hampstead, Highgate. Right cutting a dash was I. In fact, I could probably downsize to a 2XL as a standalone vetement in this yummy weather, but a size in reserve always helps when the Friday night undergarments need covering. They look impressive in the window reflections... not that I do that sort of thing...


and you were spotted by Mr. T who came round to ours to collect his.

I wore mine out to Alresford in Essex today (Susie and I were in Maldon by ten o'clock!!) and it was genuinely comfortable. Very pleased, particularly with the collar and the zipped pocket.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jun 2011)

1437267 said:


> They really are rather good in the quality department, both the printing and the sewing etc.



You are content then, Adrian?


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2011)

Pics please, Adrian! I'm enjoying the Fridays Jersey Gallery.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jun 2011)

theclaud said:


> Pics please, Adrian! I'm enjoying the Fridays Jersey Gallery.



A 'clan see'. They will look impressive 'en masse', that's for sure. Even Ian murmurs favourably about the discreet redstarring on the front...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2011)

1437271 said:


> Sorry can't do photo. I'm on holiday.



Yes, why would anyone take a camera on holiday?


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Jun 2011)

Simon

Got mine in the post today 
a good fit and like youself am liking the zipped pocket and the fit is good too


will probably sort pics out sometime soon....!!!!!
Cheers,
Nigel.


----------



## MacB (29 Jun 2011)

got mine today, is lovely and will remain hanging in the wardrobe until I can get into it and breathe at the same time, more incentive to get out and ride.

Great job Simon, most happy, thank you


----------



## lilolee (29 Jun 2011)

Mr Posty delivered the goods and I am very pleased. I ordered the LS which is a bit warm for a day ride, but can't wait for it to cool down.

Thanks for all of the hard work Simon, oh and 'Teef for being Sort Master General.


----------



## redflightuk (29 Jun 2011)

Mine arrived today. Very nice.
Thanks Simon.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jun 2011)

Same here, looks absolutely terrific and a great fit. Thanks Simon.


----------



## CharlieB (30 Jun 2011)

Red Star parcel arrived safely - a tad on the tight side, but if I wear a corset… 

They look fab, and the quality is really good.

How is it done at that price, when all the arty ones (Foska, Halfbakedbrand, etc.) come in at at least 45 quid a pop?

Cheers all for sorting this!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2011)

Got mine today too! Great fit. Unusual in that it is snug whilst still being long enough for me. Will give it a run out on Sunday I think!


----------



## Tompy (30 Jun 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday. I've already got a Gear Club jersey so no surprise to me that it would be nice and fit well.


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2011)

I have taken delivery of revolutionary apparel on behalf of the South Wales Division, and onward distribution is in hand. Excellent workmanship, Comrades!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2011)

*BLUE IS THE COLOUR...!!*


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> *BLUE IS THE COLOUR...!!*



Not round these parts, it ain't...


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2011)

theclaud said:


> Not round these parts, it ain't...



Sez the Silver dream machine....


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Sez the Silver dream machine....



It's the perfect foil for the red...


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> *BLUE IS THE COLOUR...!!*



Depends which blue you're on about


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2011)

StuAff said:


> Depends which blue you're on about



Any Blue Stu... any Blue over any red any day...!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jun 2011)

All I've got is a poxy red postcard telling me to call for my over large package at the sorting office 100yds from my house in 24 hours time.


----------



## iLB (30 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Any Blue Stu... any Blue over any red any day...!



damn tories...


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> All I've got is a poxy red postcard telling me to call for my over large package at the sorting office 100yds from my house in 24 hours time.



Some posties always write 24hrs - it doesn't necessarily mean anything. Give them a couple of hours and make a nuisance of yourself!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jun 2011)

theclaud said:


> Some posties always write 24hrs - it doesn't necessarily mean anything. Give them a couple of hours and make a nuisance of yourself!



Not in this parish. The bloke in my office just looks at the card and goes "Narrrr! Too soon!" and hands it back.


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Not in this parish. The bloke in my office just looks at the card and goes "Narrrr! Too soon!" and hands it back.



Tippex out the "4"?


----------



## MacB (30 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> All I've got is a poxy red postcard telling me to call for my over large package at the sorting office 100yds from my house in 24 hours time.



I had the same little card yesterday, but written on mine was 'left by back door for you', I love my postman


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> I had the same little card yesterday, but written on mine was 'left by back door for you', I love my postman



Only a five minute walk from front to back door then, dodging the butler and the scullery maid en route then , Al.

These 'threads' are useless without photos!!!


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Only a five minute walk from front to back door then, dodging the butler and the scullery maid en route then , Al.
> *
> These 'threads' are useless without photos!!! *



Quite. Adrian seems to have set off a wave of coyness. I intend to wear mine to lead the Cyclechat Gower Evening Ride tomorrow, and will get some pics then.


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Jun 2011)

I've had neither package or card and mine didn't have to travel as far as some of yours


----------



## imcosmocat (30 Jun 2011)

i got mine delivered today and i cant believe how good the quality is , its heavy but in a warm snug sort of way , loving the zip and pockets only slight problem is that its a little too snug .

I dont suppose anyone has ordered an xl and would actually prefer a large - happy to cover the postage , i must must have been having a delusional moment buying the large !!

I agree with the postage - i definately owe you some cash as the couple of stamps supplied definately were not enough.

thanks for sorting these out - they really will look good


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jun 2011)

Daughter's boyfriend went and collected my package. Without any of my ID. Apparently he knows the bloke. I knew there was a good reason for letting him move in with us/her!

Size 5 (XL) short sleeve/short zip is just right and only the teeniest incentive to do some core work and dieting
Size 6 (2XL) long sleeve/long zip is perfect over the short sleeve one. The designs line up superbly and I love the way the long sleeves are done, pattern wise.

Great detailing, nice cut, very well finished, will test ride it/them on the morrow

Absolutely delighted so far.

Anyone washed one yet btw? I always approach the first wash with fear and trembling.


----------



## Shadow (30 Jun 2011)

If today is 30 jun, which it is, then according to this thread's title, mine should be due tomorrow!

Am getting quite excited, in a laid back not showing it sort of way!


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2011)

1437301 said:


> There you go, a photo.



Adrian, I think you have made a mistake. That is me on a FNRttC.


----------



## Quagga (30 Jun 2011)

Hand delivered to my office desk today.
Looks great and fits perfectly - thanks Simon (and Hatler for the delivery)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2011)

1437301 said:


> There you go, a photo.



That's not a photo, it's a tortoise!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jul 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> I've had neither package or card and mine didn't have to travel as far as some of yours


I need to talk to you! Sorry!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's not a photo, it's a tortoise!



that is not a tortoise. You are René Marritte and ICMFP


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> that is not a tortoise. You are René Marritte and ICMFP








Nearest I can get to a tortoise, Greg.


----------



## CharlieB (1 Jul 2011)

ICMFP?

I claim my free pen?


----------



## Becs (1 Jul 2011)

Spot on, thanks Simon! I'll be troubling you for another one when I've dropped a size or 2! :-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2011)

Have to say, having spent this arfo bimbling about in my jersey, tis a wonderful thing, and appears highly eye catching.


----------



## martint235 (1 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Nearest I can get to a tortoise, Greg.



She is one scary lady!!!


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Have to say, having spent this arfo bimbling about in my jersey, tis a wonderful thing, and appears highly eye catching.



Come on then, Greg, lets have the pics! Mine will get its first outing this evening.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Have to say, having spent this arfo bimbling about in my jersey, tis a wonderful thing, and appears highly eye catching.


that's all about the body beneath...

I agree (if you'll allow me a small measure of satisfaction in a sea of wrong sizes). It looks damn nice. I went in to Brixton Cycles today, and thought to myself 'the BC jersey used to be my absolute fave. No longer'.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> that's all about the body beneath...
> 
> I agree (if you'll allow me a small measure of satisfaction in a sea of wrong sizes). It looks damn nice. I went in to Brixton Cycles today, and thought to myself 'the BC jersey used to be my absolute fave. No longer'.



The Friday Night Reorder 'top titfer' Collection is going to knock BC caps off their esteemed perch as well. I'll have one please. Black, big red star and BIG FAT LETTERS like the LMNH ones...


----------



## hatler (1 Jul 2011)

My L is a perfect fit. Thank you.

In Owayo sizing I am an XL.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2011)

hatler said:


> My L is a perfect fit. Thank you.
> 
> In *Owayo sizing *I am an XL.



Owayo ver the top


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Anyone washed one yet btw? I always approach the first wash with fear and trembling.



Yep. The short sleeve washes fine at 40 degrees, doesn't shrink or run, and dries in minutes.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Yep. The short sleeve washes fine at 40 degrees, doesn't shrink or run, and dries in minutes.



Ooo that's good news - I'll let t' missus know!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ooo that's good news - I'll let t' missus know!



I could do that. But I'd be eating my meals through a straw for weeks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> The Friday Night Reorder 'top titfer' Collection is going to knock BC caps off their esteemed perch as well. I'll have one please. Black, big red star and BIG FAT LETTERS like the LMNH ones...



There's going to be a cap!?! Chapeau. I'll take two.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ooo that's good news - I'll let t' missus know!





I was certainly relieved to hear the good news from one of the laundry-maids...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> I was certainly relieved to hear the good news from one of the laundry-maids...



you allow your laundry-maids to speak to you. Gosh. How progressive. Are you some kind of socialist?


----------



## MacB (2 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> you allow your laundry-maids to speak to you. Gosh. How progressive. Are you some kind of socialist?



now you're being silly Greg, they signed, she ripped their tongues out years ago


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Jul 2011)

a friday night cap would be awesome, but what to have on the underside of the brim?........ "bollards!"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Come on then, Greg, lets have the pics! Mine will get its first outing this evening.



And all the while thinking "What I need is a cap to stop my head getting sun burnt!"


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2011)

"Shorts are a bit slack"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> "Shorts are a bit slack"



True. But I like room to swing in.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2011)

Ah! All your shorts are 'Greg areas' in the extreme then.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2011)

Very smart, Greg!

I'm really pleased with mine, and am wishing I bought two. Or three. Obligatory smug shot in sunny garden:




It has already been around the Gower, over the Bwlch and down to Ogmore-by-Sea. I think we need an Adventures of the Fridays thread...


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2011)

I've washed mine at 30 degrees using Ecover's delicate wash stuff.

(did I type that?)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> I'm really pleased with mine, and am wishing I bought two. Or three. Obligatory smug shot in sunny garden:
> 
> [attachment=4193:the_jersey.jpg]
> 
> It has already been around the Gower, over the Bwlch and down to Ogmore-by-Sea. I think we need an Adventures of the Fridays thread...




may I say "you'd look hot in it sunny or not!"? probably not but what the heck. *gives compliment, runs*

mine's made it out of West Sussex into the Surrey Hills, and up to the top of Box Hill, and has spent a fair amount of time being louche in a local coffee shop in the company of other cyclists.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Very smart, Greg!
> 
> I'm really pleased with mine, and am wishing I bought two. Or three. Obligatory smug shot in sunny garden:
> 
> ...



'Decorating's slack' 

Nice tt's! The juxtaposition of complimentary colours is chancy at the best of times, especially with red and green, but in this finely designed example the 'clothes architect' has struck the right balance.

Greg. Unlike the colours in the jerseys, "you can run, but you can't hide!"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Greg. Unlike the colours in the jerseys, "you can run, but you can't hide!"




So long as I can run Sunday's Cranleigh 10km race and theclaud doesn't give me a good hiding* on the next FNRttC I'm happy.

*or strangle me with a buff


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2011)

Thank you Greg. Behave, Teef! I shall pass your criticisms of the exterior paintwork on to my landlord...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2011)

on the subject of 'The Fridays'...

My CTC associate membership card arrived in the same post today as my 'end of your world is nigh, your membership expired last month' letter from CTC HQ. Oh the irony.

The only thing I think I shall miss about full member status is the club magazine. Does 'The Fridays' HQ have a reading room wherein one might peruse the club copy? 

If not I'll have to content myself with 'Adventure Cycling' and a subscription to Cycling Plus. (Which seems to have lost all touch with reality since its makeover/relaunch.... this £7000 bike is so much better than this £700 one. No shite Sherlock!)


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> on the subject of 'The Fridays'...
> 
> My CTC associate membership card arrived in the same post today as my 'end of your world is nigh, your membership expired last month' letter from CTC HQ. Oh the irony.
> 
> ...


a decent question. Remind me to bring the club copy with me to Brighton


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Thank you Greg. Behave, Teef! I shall pass your criticisms of the exterior paintwork on to my landlord...



Of course, I should have used complementary, but I was trying to be complimentary, init. Behave?


> "He maketh as thoughe butter wolde nat melte in his mouthe."


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> a subscription to Cycling Plus. (Which seems to have lost all touch with reality since its makeover/relaunch.... this £7000 bike is so much better than this £700 one. No shite Sherlock!)



Well, it's definitely better for not having that buying guide in...and in that French bike test, they were pretty complimentary about all the bikes, even the cheaper ones (apart from the Peugeot).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> Well, it's definitely better for not having that buying guide in...and in that French bike test, they were pretty complimentary about all the bikes, even the cheaper ones (apart from the Peugeot).




tbh, I think the narrative stuff is great, and often quite inspirational, but the product tests and back to back comparisons? They are just aimed at people with a much larger disposble income than me and their breathless enthusiasm for spendy stuff suggests they've forgotten what it is like to ride on the PAYE.


----------



## CharlieB (4 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> If not I'll have to content myself with 'Adventure Cycling' and a subscription to Cycling Plus. (Which seems to have lost all touch with reality since its makeover/relaunch.... this £7000 bike is so much better than this £700 one. No shite Sherlock!)


You wanna see some of the stuff the hi-fi mags come out with…


----------



## arallsopp (4 Jul 2011)

Yay! I have mine! Wow! These long sleeved ones are toasty. I may have to box it up until the frost comes back 











Well done Simon. Thanks for all your efforts.

Andy.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> tbh, I think the narrative stuff is great, and often quite inspirational, but the product tests and back to back comparisons? They are just aimed at people with a much larger disposble income than me and their breathless enthusiasm for spendy stuff suggests they've forgotten what it is like to ride on the PAYE.



Yup, a lot of the tests are like that, but they do all sorts- test of entry-level road bikes (Raleigh Airlite, Carrera TDF, etc) a couple of months back, for example. The bits and pieces I've bought on their recommendations have been good..and as for the more 'aspirational' stuff, well...someone buys it, the rest of us can dream. And they can be quite scathing if they feel like it.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jul 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Yay! I have mine! Wow! These long sleeved ones are toasty. I may have to box it up until the frost comes back


sexy! Rapha can kiss my candied shirt-deisgner arse!


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2011)

CharlieB said:


> You wanna see some of the stuff the hi-fi mags come out with…



Oh yes......What Hi Fi keeps plugging overpriced HDMI cables even after they give a £5 one a rave review....and they make no difference whatsoever!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> Yup, a lot of the tests are like that, but they do all sorts- test of entry-level road bikes (Raleigh Airlite, Carrera TDF, etc) a couple of months back, for example. The bits and pieces I've bought on their recommendations have been good..and as for the more 'aspirational' stuff, well...someone buys it, the rest of us can dream. And they can be quite scathing if they feel like it.




I agree that their recs are often a good guide to what is good, and often an equally good guide to what isn't in the shops yet or has already sold out.

But when they get scathing, or when they wax lyrical, I think they go over the top.... like the carbon decathlon bike this month. 80's throwback or some such. Err no, it is a 00's design, and for the money, a great deal. Way too much hyperbole in the reviews for my taste.

and I liked the guide in the back.... so there!


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2011)

I agree about the Decathlon- probably as good as a Focus Cayo!


----------



## theclaud (5 Jul 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Yay! I have mine! Wow! These long sleeved ones are toasty. I may have to box it up until the frost comes back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I agree that their recs are often a good guide to what is good, and often an equally good guide to what isn't in the shops yet or has already sold out.
> 
> But when they get scathing, or when they wax lyrical, I think they go over the top.... like the carbon decathlon bike this month. 80's throwback or some such. Err no, it is a 00's design, and for the money, a great deal. Way too much hyperbole in the reviews for my taste.
> 
> and I liked the guide in the back.... so there!






StuAff said:


> I agree about the Decathlon- probably as good as a Focus Cayo!



Will you two ----- off into the corner - this is the 'Rapha is so yesterday' model thread, not the pipe smokers AGM. 




Cobblers.






Happy cobblers.






Rapha floored by Stardom...


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> yesterday



As the subject appears to have changed to Beatles songs, I thought I'd mention that I rode down the 'Long and Winding Road' on Saturday morning. I discovered that it is the B road to Campbeltown down the East coast of the Kintyre peninsula. And a splendid road it is to cycle on. 

Alas it was very warm and sunny so, having gone for the long sleeved model, I was not in my Fridays jersey so no pics of it.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> As the subject appears to have changed to Beatles songs, I thought I'd mention that I rode down the 'Long and Winding Road' on Saturday. I was not in my Fridays jersey so no pics of it.



A disappointment on two counts, Frank, as you are the epitome of sartorial elegance. I suppose it's different when it's your own stuff though...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2011)

I meant to say...

When I met the lovely Helen for coffee on Friday she took one look at the jersey and said "So, have you gone back to being a socialist then?"

I cannot think why.


----------



## MacB (5 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


>



being so good at playing to an audience I expect Andy has several rear view pictures in reserve...perhaps bent forward ever so slightly to make pert things even perter?


----------



## theclaud (5 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I meant to say...
> 
> When I met the lovely Helen for coffee on Friday she took one look at the jersey and said "So, have you gone back to being a socialist then?"
> 
> I cannot think why.



I got a lot of friendly waves and nods in the Rhondda in mine . I'd better watch my back if I venture into Pembrokeshire...


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Will you two ----- off into the corner - this is the 'Rapha is so yesterday' model thread, not *the pipe smokers AGM.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pipe down!


----------



## arallsopp (5 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> being so good at playing to an audience I expect Andy has several rear view pictures in reserve...perhaps bent forward ever so slightly to make pert things even perter?



Al, if you want a piece of me, you've got to get in line behind Mrs Hall and the Lovely Helen. We will not tolerate queue jumping, no matter how alluring you find me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


>



Stu, 'teef, this is not a man smoking a pipe or, if you prefer, ceci n'est pas un homme qui fume la pipe.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2011)

'une' Greg, as in 'une o's' what it is! 
This nice, sedate, congratulatory thread has gone all sordid. Let's return to the Post-Raphalite, Andrew Allsopp and his demure modelling of Leggerdemain... get some sense back into this thread... after all it's the 35th June, 2011 already.


----------



## MacB (5 Jul 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Al, if you want a piece of me, you've got to get in line behind Mrs Hall and the Lovely Helen. We will not tolerate queue jumping, no matter how alluring you find me.




 nah, couldn't afford you mate, and I reckon you'd be high maintenance


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> nah, couldn't afford you mate, and I reckon you'd be high maintenance



From what I've heard, a couple of zip ties and a gilet made from a bin bag and he's anybody's


----------



## MacB (5 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> From what I've heard, a couple of zip ties and a gilet made from a bin bag and he's anybody's



well, I might have agreed but since that beards put in an appearance............we could be talking a whole different ballgame


----------



## Andrew Br (5 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> nah, couldn't afford you mate, and I reckon you'd be high maintenance



Forgive me for this but, if you rode him as much as people on here* say you ride your bikes, it wouldn't matter.

* Not me, obviously.


----------



## Andrew Br (5 Jul 2011)

Anyway, moving on, I was presented with my Jersey personally by Mr Legg and very smart it looks too.
I tried it on over another t-shirt (no way was I going half-naked on York Station, York isn't ready for that) and the fit seems perfect.


----------



## MacB (5 Jul 2011)

Andrew Br said:


> Forgive me for this but, if you rode him as much as people on here* say you ride your bikes, it wouldn't matter.
> 
> * Not me, obviously.



Oooh, that one stung


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> Oooh, that one stung



Yeah, that was cold. Some folk can be so hurtful


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2011)

Andrew Br said:


> Anyway, moving on, I was presented with my Jersey personally by Mr Legg and very smart it looks too.
> I tried it on over another t-shirt (no way was I going half-naked on York Station, York isn't ready for that) and the fit seems perfect.



No pictures, it didn't happen.


----------



## MacB (5 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah, that was cold. Some folk can be so hurtful



ta buddy!!!! are you on the Genteel ride by the way, I'm just working on my little black book of who I need to abuse?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2011)

Boys. sort yourselves out. This isn't a luvvie dovey, you kiss mine and I'll kiss yours thread - P&L is for all that tosh - this is Hardcore "Show Your *Shirt*" territory! If Claudine, Greg (admittedly it looks a bit baggy on him which is a surprise) and the beautifully proportioned Andy Allsopp can get their acts together, stop waffling away like fishmonger's wives, and post some effing pictures... of you in a jersey!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> ta buddy!!!! are you on the Genteel ride by the way, I'm just working on my little black book of who I need to abuse?



No, can't make the genteel but put me at the top of your list for Bognor please.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Boys. sort yourselves out...stop waffling away like fishmonger's wives, and post some effing pictures... of you in a jersey!



Haven't got my shirt yet, so for a change thought I'd just spout a load of old nonsense instead


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Haven't got my shirt yet, so for a change thought I'd just spout a load of old nonsense instead



Oh I didn't mean you, Ed - best to keep photos of you in a fancy shirt off the forum... post some tips from your recent management training instead, Good boy.


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Jul 2011)

I'm managing to look slightly surprised that my camera has worked but here goes:-




11-07-06 FNRTTC t-shirt 3 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




11-07-06 FNRTTC t-shirt back by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2011)

Excellent Andrew! ( Woofer's slack!  )


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> ( Woofer's slack!  )



I'm new around here.
What does that mean ?


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jul 2011)

Andrew Br said:


> I'm new around here.
> What does that mean ?



It's probably something to do with your hi-fi but, really, there's no way of knowing. 'Teef may be back shortly to clarify, or he may be occupied elsewhere....

I like the way your bicycle sculpture is the same height as your cd rack.


----------



## Andrew Br (7 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> It's probably something to do with your hi-fi but, really, there's no way of knowing. 'Teef may be back shortly to clarify, or he may be occupied elsewhere....
> 
> *I did wonder about a hi-fi reference although I also considered a forum in-joke as well*
> 
> ...


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jul 2011)

The simple mistake you have made, Andrew, is to assume that the reason you don't understand the hidden depths and subtlties of Teef's posts is because you are new.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> The simple mistake you have made, Andrew, is to assume that the reason you don't understand the hidden depths and subtlties of Teef's posts is because you are new.



How very dear you! Frank!
Yes - I admired the bicycle sculpture too, as well as seeing that prized Ned Benvin CD on the right hand side of the third shelf:


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jul 2011)

Wow! What's that bike you are leaning upon, oh Adonis?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jul 2011)

Adrian, you've got your jersey on back to front and someone's stolen your face!


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Adrian, you've got your jersey on back to front and someone's stolen your face!



Before anyone starts jumping to any conclusions, it wasn't me!


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jul 2011)

Adrian,
Good to see you've been spending most of your spare time cycling rather than wasting it on keeping the garden tidy


----------



## theclaud (10 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Adrian, you've got your jersey on back to front and someone's stolen your face!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Adrian,
> Good to see you've been spending most of your spare time cycling rather than wasting it on keeping the garden tidy


----------



## Origamist (11 Jul 2011)

I'll have to see Simon about one of these jerseys - they look rather fetching.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jul 2011)

Origamist said:


> I'll have to see Simon about one of these jerseys - they look rather fetching.



'fetching' is a neat word, Matt - particularly when in groups of three, as illustrated by three Sunday London Rideists (looking like stray wheels from an ancient fruit machine) in another thread.
Peaople were fetching up everywhere..!

Nah - they look 'the business'. It will be a nice video to see a bunch of these, on a bike, at '+++conversation pace', breezing past the London Dynorod 'chain' in Richmond Park one morning!


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> It will be a nice video to see a bunch of these, on a bike, at '+++conversation pace', breezing past the London Dynorod 'chain' in Richmond Park one morning!



Now that we really do have to arrange!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 'fetching' is a neat word, Matt - particularly when in groups of three, as illustrated by three Sunday London Rideists (looking like stray wheels from an ancient fruit machine) in another thread.
> Peaople were fetching up everywhere..!
> 
> Nah - they look 'the business'. It will be a nice video to see a bunch of these, on a bike, at '+++conversation pace', breezing past the London Dynorod 'chain' in Richmond Park one morning!


tjhat is a clever idea! Breeze as in within six inches of their right elbows! 


Origamist said:


> I'll have to see Simon about one of these jerseys - they look rather fetching.


tonight at Mirch Masala......


----------



## Tompy (12 Jul 2011)

I think it's worth reposting this just to see how good these jerseys look.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jul 2011)

Tompy said:


> I think it's worth reposting this just to see how good these jerseys look.



+2


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2011)

Simon, did that chap cough up for his jersey? 
I WANT MY BLUE ONE..!!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jul 2011)

Me too - my red one is all 'posed out'. Can I have one size down also please, Simon. (-! from whatever it was...3xl I think).
I think the artwork is all screwed up Ian... not by 'the architect', but by Gear Club.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jul 2011)

still no result on the art work. Pleading e-mail being sent today. 

Cheque turned up in the next street. Now with me.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Jul 2011)

Simon,
If there is another order going in of any star colour, I'd like a short sleeved one! Can get a cheque to you at an hour's notice...
Frank


----------



## Mice (12 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Simon,
> If there is another order going in of any star colour, I'd like a short sleeved one! Can get a cheque to you at an hour's notice...
> Frank



Please add me to the list for a short sleeved one size S. Shall I put cheque in post? (I see a pun....)

M


----------



## Origamist (12 Jul 2011)

If there's a second batch, I'd be interested in an XL, short sleeve jersey.

Edit - I missed Simon's post above - see you at the Mirch M.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jul 2011)

1437403 said:


> I wore mine to work this morning where one of my colleagues commented on it favourably, so I remained in lycra all day.



No star jersey, no point. You did well. "Stellar's for the fellahs who like their 'lance arm strong' "


----------



## frank9755 (13 Jul 2011)

1437403 said:


> I wore mine to work this morning where one of my colleagues commented on it favourably, so I remained in lycra all day.




I bet that'll shut him up!


----------



## Tompy (15 Jul 2011)

If anyone has an Owayo custom jersey (like the YACF ones), how do these compare quality-wise?


----------



## StuAff (15 Jul 2011)

Tompy said:


> If anyone has an Owayo custom jersey (like the YACF ones), how do these compare quality-wise?



Owayo ones are excellent too. Very happy with mine.


----------



## Tompy (15 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> Owayo ones are excellent too. Very happy with mine.



Yes but considering the considerable difference in price, how do they compare in terms of the actual quality of the fabric, stitching, zips, and printing?


----------



## StuAff (15 Jul 2011)

Tompy said:


> Yes but considering the considerable difference in price, how do they compare in terms of the actual quality of the fabric, stitching, zips, and printing?



Both excellent on all counts. Early days with the Fridays jersey, but the YACF one still looks good after a couple of years.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jul 2011)

unbelievably, the Gear Club pdf now has a cat B approval (the colour of the badge on the rear pocket has to be changed from red to blue). Salman has been in France for two weeks, believing that his designer has done the job - we met yesterday afternoon, with him coming straight from the airport.

So - Order 2 is now in manufacture. This includes the two shirts lost in the post, and replacements for Clive, Marilyn Titus, Slo'mo' and Gordon - two shirts having been moved on and one surplus shirt currently with me.

Order 3 now open, for red and blue - I already have orders and cash from Sahar and Giorgios. Greg and Frank, I presume that you will want in on this one. Once again - the short sleeve shirts are a better bet than the long sleeve. They do come up small - I'd add a size to the Gear Club chart. http://fnrttc.blogsp...om/p/shirt.html 

If you don't want a predominantly black shirt then hold off - there will be a yellow version in the spring.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2011)




----------



## srw (20 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> unbelievably, the Gear Club pdf now has a cat B approval (the colour of the badge on the rear pocket has to be changed from red to blue). Salman has been in France for two weeks, believing that his designer has done the job - we met yesterday afternoon, with him coming straight from the airport.



I assume that this is intended to convey some meaning, but all I can get out of it is something about a fugitive author. My weakness, I suspect.



> Order 3 now open, for red and blue - I already have orders and cash from Sahar and Giorgios. Greg and Frank, I presume that you will want in on this one. Once again - the short sleeve shirts are a better bet than the long sleeve. They do come up small - I'd add a size to the Gear Club chart. http://fnrttc.blogsp...om/p/shirt.html


Ah. I understand this bit. An order from W towers will be forthcoming as soon as I can get hold of a tape measure and an inch-centimetre conversion table. Out of interest, what's the issue with the long sleeve? Naively I think night = cold = long sleeve.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Order 3 now open, for red and blue



I'll be up for another red, as long as it's after payday. When do you want orders by? I think you should up the postage & packing charges a bit, DZ.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> I think you should up the postage & packing charges a bit, DZ.



Absolutely agree. 

Which reminds me.....I'll send you some stamps for my replacement.


_This includes the two shirts lost in the post, and replacements for Clive, Marilyn Titus, Slo'mo' and Gordon_


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jul 2011)

Can they do short sleeve with a full zip? 

I'd like a red star / short sleeve / full zip in Size 3, please. I think that is Medium.


The long sleeve ones are ok. However, they are a heavy, winter weight fabric; they are not the same as the short sleeve jerseys but with sleeves attached. Mine was nice and cosy on a fairly chilly night last Friday (and for that matter riding back on Saturday) but I think it would too much for a more typical summer evening.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jul 2011)

the arms are skinny on the long sleeve


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Can they do short sleeve with a full zip?
> 
> I'd like a red star / short sleeve / full zip in Size 3, please. I think that is Medium.
> 
> ...


they do do a short jersey with a full zip, but you really have to be 'Teef to carry it off.........
cross my sticky palm with £25 and you're in!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> they do do a short jersey with a full zip, but *you really have to be 'Teef to carry it off*.........
> cross my sticky palm with £25 and you're in!



Frank doesn't have a problem carrying anything off...


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> they do do a short jersey with a full zip, but you really have to be 'Teef to carry it off.........
> cross my sticky palm with £25 and you're in!



Excellent! I have written the cheque, will bring it along tonight and will try to remember to give you it at some point over the weekend!

I'm not so bothered how it looks (and with the wonderful design how could it fail to impress..?) but I think full zips are more practical for ventilation, should warmer weather ever return, and most jerseys seem to come with them nowadays. Of course, it goes without saying that 'Teef could wear a hessian sack and make it look sporty and stylish!


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jul 2011)

1437423 said:


> I thought we had identified an alternative potential buff thief when standing around in Lindfield.



Whoever he was, I thought he was very brave to display a stripey buff so openly. No way I would dare to wear one of those on an FNRttC. If I had one, that is...


----------



## rb58 (21 Jul 2011)

1437423 said:


> I thought we had identified an alternative potential buff thief when standing around in Lindfield.



I might wear a buff tonight......


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jul 2011)

1437427 said:


> If you had one you would get it out of the trophy drawer occasionally, look at it and put it away. If you were that sort of person that is.



Sometimes a person on this forum makes a comment that provides a real insight of the sort that can only come from personal experience and, in doing so, reveal the nature of their character, warts and all, in a way that more prosaic interjections never can. It can be very moving when these flashes of truth and honesty occur. Thank you, Adrian!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

"Get a room" you two. (Then you can open each other's drawers at your leisure.)


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)




----------



## Tompy (21 Jul 2011)

Not a fan of yellow.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2011)

Is there a Blue star version?...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Only joking :-)


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

'Myanmar shadow... strolling down the avenue...'


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

I have a men's large (40 chest), long sleeve, full zip red star coming back to me if anybody's interested

and a ladies small (size 10), long sleeve short zip red star


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jul 2011)

Hi-vis version!


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2011)

1437420 said:


> ... but still no pink and green.



I wonder why?
Could be fetching, might suit you!

(and bizarrely, I would be interested!!)


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2011)

1437423 said:


> I thought we had identified an alternative potential buff thief when standing around in Lindfield.



Oi - I purchased that with hard earned dosh!!!
Glad you used the word 'potential' otherwise I might have got tetchy!


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2011)

Shadow said:


> Oi - *I purchased that with hard earned dosh!!!*
> Glad you used the word 'potential' otherwise I might have got tetchy!



Wasn't from a shifty-looking geezer in a pub in Brighton, was it?


----------



## rb58 (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I have a men's large (40 chest), long sleeve, full zip red star coming back to me if anybody's interested
> 
> and a ladies small (size 10), long sleeve short zip red star



And I have a short sleeve, short zip XXL which I'll happily swap for an XL, or cash so I can order a smaller one. Cheers.


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


>



He's been at the Kandinsky again. Quit with the reticent designs, DZ. Show us something bold.


Not really sure I can pull off that much yellow, but I've half a mind to trust you and give it a go...


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 'Myanmar shadow... strolling down the avenue...'


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2011)

theclaud said:


> Wasn't from a shifty-looking geezer in a pub in Brighton, was it?



Ha-ha! No, not the sort of places I hang about in!


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I have a men's large (40 chest), long sleeve, full zip red star coming back to me if anybody's interested


Simon, I'll have that please. What do i do now?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Simon, I'll have that please. What do i do now?



Have another breakfast?


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Jul 2011)

and another thing, how do i put a picture in my posts? (pleez to keep answer simples)


----------



## Andrij (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


>



Politics aside, that would look much better if the stars were of a different colour...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

I like tinypic. Register with them, upload all your photos as necessary and just click to copy the 'address' that will plant a photo in the body of your text. There are others...

http://www.tinypic.com/


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

Andrij said:


> Politics aside, that would look much better if the stars were of a different colour...



That's a jaundiced view you're taking Andrij. I like the idea of hi-viz though... very 'avant-retro' Swarovski detailling wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2011)

martinbrice said:


> and another thing, how do i put a picture in my posts? (pleez to keep answer simples)



Sorry - another answer, Martin. If you see a pic. online that you want to insert, *right* click to get a list of options, select "copy image location" click, come back to your post, click on the 'photograph' icon (5th from the right in the display) press 'Ctrl V' to copy the code into the drop down, click on insert. Preview post to check if it is what you want.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Simon, I'll have that please. What do i do now?


send your address to me at fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk ASAP, and a cheque made out to 'Gear Club' for £28.99 to 11 Kirkstall Gardens, Streatham Hill, SW2 4HR


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Jul 2011)

I'm not sure I have the skills or stamina to pull off a yellow jersey, but I will provide you with funds for a short sleeved black in "as big as they come" as soon as I get paid (and after I've raided the rapha sample sale) next weekend.


----------



## rb58 (21 Jul 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> I'm not sure I have the skills or stamina to pull off a yellow jersey, but I will provide you with funds for a short sleeved black in "as big as they come" as soon as I get paid (and after I've raided the rapha sample sale) next weekend.



You have a PM......


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Jul 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> send your address
> and a cheque




great thanks


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jul 2011)

User13710 said:


> If the ladies' one is still available, I'll have it please Simon. Can bring a cheque tonight.


done!


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2011)

1437457 said:


> Agreed. On a yellow background a dark green or blue star would be easier on the eye.



...or a pink star...


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Jul 2011)

is what I had planned to wear. Rather natty eh? And a fraction of the cost of a FNRTTC jersey - but nowhere near as coooooooool


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Jul 2011)

Just had a thought, on the yellow one, would a plain black star with yellow tt be nice?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jul 2011)

1437416 said:


> Agreed, especially as I am not likely to find any more polylopes.


sorry - I missed this.

I'm giving up posting the buggers if it's at all possible. I'm two down already, and making the claim is a pain in the rear end. It's personal delivery from now on. I'm just hoping Daniel P doesn't order a second one!

And I have found cheap-as-chips polybags, Adrian!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jul 2011)

talking of swaps..........

all the orders bar one are going to be shipped this Friday - so they should be with me toward the back end of next week. The outstanding order is held because the words 'Gear' and 'Club' were swapped on the cheque.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2011)

I'm still up for a blue one, but am in spain. Will send a cheque on my return to fair Albion next week.

I have started a small competition for Friday Jersey wearers elsewhere in the forum because I can.

One day last week I was asked, by a couple of Dutch cyclists, if I was communist! On account of the red star it seems. I replied that no, I was merely a mountain biker (shock horror were ina road jersey whilst riding an mtb - that breaks so many rules) and was thus not fit to do up their spd sandal straps let alone pedal their lovely Santos trekking bikes. But I was allowed to take a turn on hers around the 'square'. Very nice bike.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Aug 2011)

I see in today's Guardian that Milt Romney is aspiring... If the climate changes he can always buy a different length sleeve.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Aug 2011)

(sighs deeply) Parcel still not with Salman. Who's idea was this?


----------



## iZaP (4 Aug 2011)

I suspect there is going to be a group of people cycling back to London as usual?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2011)

iZaP said:


> I suspect there is going to be a group of people cycling back to London as usual?



No my friend, but if you are interested in riding back to Jersey then 'phone martint235 (about 04:45 any day is a good time, and let him know you're 'up for it' - he'll be pleased to lead the SMRbtJ.)


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> (sighs deeply) Parcel still not with Salman. Who's idea was this?



Is Salman the pink jersey that Adrian has been on about? Oh! - THAT Salman...he seems a 'laid back' sort of bloke.
His motto: "Rush. Die"


----------



## Shadow (4 Aug 2011)

1437473 said:


> I've given up on the pink and green option as a novelty item.



Such pessimism is surely misplaced?!!


----------



## iZaP (4 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> No my friend, but if you are interested in riding back to Jersey then 'phone martint235 (about 04:45 any day is a good time, and let him know you're 'up for it' - he'll be pleased to lead the SMRbtJ.)



Posted in the wrong thread...oh god.


----------



## martint235 (4 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> No my friend, but if you are interested in riding back to Jersey then 'phone martint235 (about 04:45 any day is a good time, and let him know you're 'up for it' - he'll be pleased to lead the SMRbtJ.)



Naturally you'll be tagging along to support me 'Teef!!!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> Naturally you'll be tagging along to support me 'Teef!!!



Driving you onward when you're flagging? Sure! You young people are lucky to have a 'grey chain' to follow!


----------



## Andrew Br (5 Aug 2011)

Tompy said:


> I think it's worth reposting this just to see how good these jerseys look.



I notice that you've reposted the picture of Claudine and not me.
What's that all about then ? Eh ? Eh ?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Rip-off merchants! I think they're taking Libyaties...


----------



## StuartG (22 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Rip-off merchants! I think they're taking Libyaties...




Nope - that'll be the Moonriders ... first the idea, then the route, now the jersey. On their standard mark-up that'll be over two grand!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2011)

Very good, Stuart.


----------



## frank9755 (26 Aug 2011)

Do they do a blue version for Chelsea supporters?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Aug 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Rip-off merchants! I think they're taking Libyaties...


you're not a million miles out.........


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2011)

1437484 said:


> Have the necessary improvements been implemented yet?



Don't think so. Apparently the landlord is still walking normally.


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2011)

I seem not to have the time to wade through a dozen pages of this thread so:

I love my Fridays winter weight jersey sooo much that I now want to acquire a short-sleeve, thinner version. Does anyone have a Large size they might be prepared to swap for Real Money? (An XL size would probably also do the trick.)
I want to wear the thinner one under the thicker, winter weight one, which means I need to acquire an XL winter weight jersey. Does anyone have one to swap for English Pounds Sterling?
I have a Large size thick one (no comments from Hummers, please). I could swap/sell it in this deal.
They must have the _Red _Star. None of those daft blue ones, please.

PM me or post here. I am away crossing France for the next two weeks so won't see this or post here but will get emails on the Mobile Device.
I shall, let us hope, be on the Brighton ride in October (just bought £3.70 ticket in case weather is too bad for the ride home across Sussex). So could effect the swap then.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

I have one of each. The complication is that Scott E has first dibs - but there will be one left over. Could you let me know, because I'm about to advertise them

I also have a short sleeved XXXXL spare

I'm on my way to the magic number ten for another order................red's only, though


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I have one of each. The complication is that Scott E has first dibs - but there will be one left over. Could you let me know, because I'm about to advertise them
> 
> I also have a short sleeved XXXXL spare
> 
> I'm on my way to the magic number ten for another order................red's only, though



Could someone who has a long sleeve jersey let me know what the sleeve length is like? I've got a size 6 (XXL??) short sleeve jersey that is great fit wise and am considering a long sleeve for the winter but I don't want the sleeve to end half way up my forearm!


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2011)

I have the Large, long sleeve thick version, and the arms are plenty long enough for me, if anything a tad too long. I am 6ft 2in and have long arms. YMMV


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I have one of each.


Right, I'll take an L thin, short sleeve, PLUS an XL full zip thick one please Simon. 
Shall I post a cheque to The Pre-talced And Mighty Castle?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

martinbrice said:


> I have the Large, long sleeve thick version, and the arms are plenty long enough for me, if anything a tad too long. I am 6ft 2in and have long arms. YMMV


there's long arms and there's Tall Martin's arms.

To be honest, Martin I think you might be in difficulties without a custom jersey. My suggestion would be to try one on in October (if you're riding to Brighton) and see. I will go down the custom route if need be.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Right, I'll take an L thin, short sleeve, PLUS an XL full zip thick one please Simon.
> Shall I post a cheque to The Pre-talced And Mighty Castle?


post me the cheque for the long sleeved jobby (size and type on the back of the cheque would be good) and I'll chase Scott on the short-sleeved item


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> there's long arms and there's Tall Martin's arms.
> 
> To be honest, Martin I think you might be in difficulties without a custom jersey. My suggestion would be to try one on in October (if you're riding to Brighton) and see. I will go down the custom route if need be.



Cheers Simon. I'll do that.


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2011)

Martin
You can try mine on. 
Martin.

(YH PM)


----------



## velovoice (6 Sep 2011)

Just wondering if it's possible to have a jersey I already own printed up with all the FNRttC stuff? Specifically, a long sleeve Smartwool jersey, currently in unadulterated black....


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm on my way to the magic number ten for another order................red's only, though



Does that mean that the second order has arrived, or was that only blue ones....?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Does that mean that the second order has arrived, or was that only blue ones....?


yours is waiting for you..........


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Does that mean that the second order has arrived, or was that only blue ones....?


Hey Frank, you missed a cracking Martletts ride. Lots of nice red stars on the jerseys.


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm on my way to the magic number ten for another order................red's only, though



I'm up for another SS, Simon. I'll bung a cheque in the post.


----------



## StuartG (6 Sep 2011)

T'is autumn now and the nights be cooler. I think I'm in for Long Sleeve, Long Zip M (or whatever fits 38") Red Star to protect me and my short sleeve.

Can bring cheque on Friday Del if that is OK?


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2011)

stu
you might need an L. i will have a measure of my massive manly chest tonight and post the results. my L fits me very snugly and is ideal with nothing or something very thin under it.


----------



## StuartG (6 Sep 2011)

martinbrice said:


> My L fits me very snugly and is ideal with nothing or something very thin under it.


I hope is TC you are trying to impress ... Del has the measure of my body


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> *T'is autumn now and the nights be cooler. I think I'm in for Long Sleeve*, Long Zip M (or whatever fits 38") Red Star to protect me and my short sleeve.
> 
> Can bring cheque on Friday Del if that is OK?



Am tempted by a the idea of a warmer one, but I'm not convinced about the fit of it for wimmin of the more, er, Rubenesque variety. Anyone got a LS short zip?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

any excuse.........


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> yours is waiting for you..........



Excellent! 
Are you around on Friday? I'll be in town then and could pop round in the morning.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2011)

did we ever do a long sleeve in the fabric weight of the short sleeve option for autumn rides?

or can we have some star spangled arm warmers?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Excellent!
> Are you around on Friday? I'll be in town then and could pop round in the morning.


I imagine so - give me a call beforehand


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

User13710 said:


> Yes I've got one, Claudine - the fit on the long-sleeved ones isn't as good as the short-sleeved variety, in my opinion, *they seem more designed for men*. I wish there was an option to have a version like the ss one, but with long sleeves IYSWM.
> 
> With both my long-sleeved shirts the sleeves are very tight, even though the body's, ahem, loose! I don't think I have massive biceps or anything, do I?



TMN, who are these men you know with thin arms and no shoulders...?


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Sep 2011)

mine is fine one the arms. not too tight at all. just sayin', like.


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2011)

User13710 said:


> Yes I've got one, Claudine - the fit on the long-sleeved ones isn't as good as the short-sleeved variety, in my opinion, they seem more designed for men. I wish there was an option to have a version like the ss one, but with long sleeves IYSWM.
> 
> With both my long-sleeved shirts the sleeves are very tight, even though the body's, ahem, loose! I don't think I have massive biceps or anything, do I?




Hmmmm. I should have thought of trying one on at the weekend when one couldn't move at The Dellzeqqs' for piles of shirts left around by people too busy doing frivolous 1200km jaunts to collect the items they've ordered.


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I also have a short sleeved XXXXL spare



oh really? red or blue? If the former, I'll take it off your hands if it hasn't gone.



martint235 said:


> Could someone who has a long sleeve jersey let me know what the sleeve length is like? I've got a size 6 (XXL??) short sleeve jersey that is great fit wise and am considering a long sleeve for the winter but I don't want the sleeve to end half way up my forearm!



Speaking as a larger gentleman with a big wingspan, the long sleeved is plenty long enough in the arm, on the longer side rather than the shorter side in fact (this is on xxxxl though)

(unlike the rapha trousers I got yesterday which claimed to be a 38, which, when measured by our garment technician were "an un-generous 36"


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Sep 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> oh really? red or blue? If the former, I'll take it off your hands if it hasn't gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


red - it's yours


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Hmmmm. I should have thought of trying one on at the weekend when one couldn't move at The Dellzeqqs' for piles of shirts left around by people too busy doing frivolous 1200km jaunts to collect the items they've ordered.



Or, for that matter, people who kept checking their inboxes hoping the order would come in in time so they could wear jersey on said jaunt but had to go without it


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

1437517 said:


> You didn't have to ride in the buff again did you?



I thought that it was all cleared up when we spotted the true culprit brazenly strutting around in the buff in Lindfield back in July


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

User13710 said:


> Erm, I could PM you a list if you're really interested



No need, Martin B has already provided it. This suggests that breakfast-fasting can cause the upper body to waste away


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

1437513 said:


> Armwarmers.



They'd probably be wrist warmers if I did fall into that particular marketing trap 

Sent while following my Garmin's instructions


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Sent while following my Garmin's instructions



Don't leave us in suspense - what are your instructions?


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2011)

1437522 said:


> One pair for each arm



If that is what the Garmin instructs!


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Don't leave us in suspense - what are your instructions?


Usually to get hopelessly lost while travelling in the opposite direction to the one I wish to travel in 

Sent while following my Garmin's instructions


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> oh really? red or blue? If the former, I'll take it off your hands if it hasn't gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



odd. I got pair of rapha trews in 36" which are vay generous and need a belt.


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> red - it's yours



excellent, how should we best exchange goods for money?


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Sep 2011)

On the question of size:




I measured my L long-sleeve, thick, jersey last night. My massive manly chest is 40 inches and the jersey is an exact, snug, fit. On the Brighton run I had a thin thing underneath and it was OK. I wouldn't want it to be any smaller. I have ordered an XL so I can then wear it over my L, thus ensuring I will be warm even if there is a repetition of That Southend Death Ride.




The measurement from the pit of the arm to the end of the sleeve is 22 inches, which for me is plenty long, if anything about an inch too long but I'm certainly not complaining. 
I'd also like to say I think the design is really striking and I hope to wear it on LEL. Oh God, now I've said it. There's no going back.......


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

Martin Br - Scott is coming over to try the XL and L on this Wednesday - he thinks the XL is more likely, so that would leave an L for you. I have your cheque

Miranda - I haven't forgotten I owe you a shirt - which I will add to the next order

All - the order will absolutely be wrapped up on the 28th September, without any exceptions. So if you want a jersey this side of any time soon, cheques in the post with plenty of time to spare. Red only please.


----------



## Andrij (12 Sep 2011)

First there were the Rides, then the Club, and now the Jerseys.

Keeping in mind the latter, how long until we have the Bikes (complete with approprite logo)?


----------



## theclaud (12 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Martin Br - Scott is coming over to try the XL and L on this Wednesday - he thinks the XL is more likely, so that would leave an L for you. I have your cheque
> 
> Miranda - I haven't forgotten I owe you a shirt - which I will add to the next order
> 
> All - the order will absolutely be wrapped up on the 28th September, without any exceptions. So *if you want a jersey this side of any time soon, cheques in the post with plenty of time to spare.* Red only please.



Remind me - is it £25 for a short sleeve?


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Remind me - is it £25 for a short sleeve?


it is!


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Sep 2011)

that short sleeved shirt is a very nice fit btw, seems to sit a bit better than the long (lighter material innit?)


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Sep 2011)

Scott has taken the XL, Martin, so the L is yours if you want it.....


----------



## Quagga (27 Sep 2011)

Saw my first FNRttC jersey in the wild today, excluding the actual rides of course.
Surprised me so much I had to flag them down for a chat


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Sep 2011)

Quagga said:


> Saw my first FNRttC jersey in the wild today, excluding the actual rides of course.
> Surprised me so much I had to flag them down for a chat


that wasn't Briony was it? She tweeted getting spotted in the jersey


----------



## Quagga (29 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> that wasn't Briony was it? She tweeted getting spotted in the jersey



Don't know to be honest, as we didn't swap names. 

It was on the Upper Richmond road and she'd only managed to attend the one FNRttC, the super cold Southend trip in March. Quality and niceness of the tops though meant one had to be purchased although she may be changing her mind after random strangers start accosting her street


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Sep 2011)

Quagga said:


> the super cold Southend trip in March


Ah yes. My first FNRTTC. Painful memories. What a night. Drunks rolling in the streets in Ilford. Ice on the parked cars as we left the suburbs. Frozen water bottlers, ice on the rims so the brakes didn't work, I had 6 layers on top and three hats plus winter mountaineering mitts for the fingers. Sheets of ice across the road so we had to walk some of the way and were slipping on the ice. A bitch-cold dawn across frozen Essex fields. Ice on the Carradice and the saddles after the midway break. God it was freezing, painfully so at times. Then I rode to Tilbury to get the ferry. I was frozen all night, and shattered when I got home. It was a ghastly experience. Simply bloody awesome. I haven't missed a FNRTTC since.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Sep 2011)

I wore longs!

the shirt order has gone in - next order March 2012!


----------



## theclaud (29 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> *I wore longs!*
> 
> the shirt order has gone in - next order March 2012!



You big jesse. Did that cheque ever arrive?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I wore longs!
> 
> the shirt order has gone in - next order March 2012!




Do they do windcheaters/showerproof jackets?


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> You big jesse. Did that cheque ever arrive?


yup - you're on the list 

Miranda S
Chris B 
Jeff T 
Anne H 
Adrian C 
Martin Ba 
Stuart G 
Claudine C 
Steve R 
Paul Rp 
Dave J 
Nigel (one of them) 
Grahame D 
Jenny M 
Tim D 
Martin Br
Eddie C 
Howard K 
Tom B


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Sep 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Do they do windcheaters/showerproof jackets?


they do a Windtex jacket for £45. http://gearclub.co.u...&sort=5a&page=2 

To be honest I'm a bit nervous of getting in to those - having a small range means that I have been able, thus far, get out of trouble with some swapping around if they don't fit. I'm not sure how many I'd have to order (I suspect ten) but if I was left with some ill-fitting jackets I might struggle to offload them.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2011)

User13710 said:


> That amazing chilly Southend ride was my first one too, but more by luck than judgement I got the layers right and didn't really feel cold.
> 
> Susie came alongside me at one stage and said rather anxiously, 'I do hope this hasn't put you off - we need more women on these rides!' I was happy to reply that I loved it - unlike anything I'd ever done before, so I couldn't wait for the next one.



And it wasn't cold when we left HPC that night. We had to stop in Greenwich for a mechanical if I remember rightly.
The pawls in my freehub froze open.. and I the gloves I was wearing were fingerless..


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Sep 2011)

And Tigerbitten wore a string vest and shorts to Basildon, then donned a pair of very thin leggings.


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Sep 2011)

I was in a short sleeved jersey under a Night Vision jacket. I think I remember having to zip it up a bit, as it felt a bit chilly before dawn.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Sep 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I was in a short sleeved jersey under a Night Vision jacket. I think I remember having to zip it up a bit, as it felt a bit chilly before dawn.


...but we remember the Bracklesham ride. Now that was cold - colder than the Southend ride.


----------



## User482 (30 Sep 2011)

Ah - the Southend ride. I ended up buying a jumper from the 24 hour Tesco. I was still freezing.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ...but we remember the Bracklesham ride. Now that was cold - colder than the Southend ride.



Bbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I was wearing:- 2 thick jackets, a long sleeved jersey, thick fleecy longs, sealskin socks, overshoes, thick gloves, woolly hat with a helmet on top. Any stops has to be limited to no more than 5 minutes and because of the risk of getting frost bite where a chap really doesn't want to get frost bite, you really didn't want to go behind the bushes. We had to keep pedalling to stay warm, but if you went too fast, the wind chill cooled you down again. And despite wearing cycling glasses, my right eye started to freeze up in the last 5 miles. 

I'm certain I saw some pack ice in the sea when we got to the coast.

It was a nice sun rise though.


----------



## StuartG (1 Nov 2011)

Do we have an ETA for the September order?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Nov 2011)

it's in. I'm sorting through it.


----------

